# Proud of my Son



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My son graduated Navy boot camp this weekend. His division, as a group, scored higher than any other division, in the history of Great Lakes Naval Academy. They also made the Navy Hall Of Fame.

We are truly proud of him. It is amazing the change he has gone thru in 9 weeks. Now, he starts "A" school training. He is going into medical. Lol, he wants to be first in his class, because he gets to pick where his first assignment will be...East or West coast.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations!:smt1099


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Good deal! I remember my time there. I was a lucky squid, and ended up in a "Special division" comprised of rifle team, drill team, etc. I served in the Color Guard, carrying that danged heavy double quilted Great Lakes flag. On a windy day, it got interesting. Like getting smacked with a towel in the face. Ahh, the memories.

I tried to steer my son towards the Navy, but he's a Marine (9 months left!). 

Be sure and thank him for us. You have reason to be proud.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You got a good reason to be proud Pops :smt023


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Well done..

Your pride is well deserved


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats to your son .... and you! :smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrads to your son. I was there a "few' years back.


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations to your son and his pop! You should be proud.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations to your son, you and his Mom.

And please thank him for his service for all of us.

:smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats to the whole family. He's a fine looking youngman. Thank him from all of us for his service to our great country.:smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

WELL DONE!.. Not much else I can say.

Zhu r


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats. I'm really looking forward to the changes I'll make with whichever branch I decide to go with.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. We appreciate it.


----------

